# Need a strategy to speed-grow Java Moss



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

what is the best way to speed-grow java moss? I wont be doing this in my normal tank, so I can screw with whatever levels of anything necessary. If I were to just use say a 10g tank or so, with very high wpg (or should it be only moderate).

My tap water is very soft, which makes forcing certain requirements easy.

Any ideas?


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

*no fish*
very high light
45-50ppm CO2
20-35ppm nitrate
40-50ppm K+
4-5ppm Phosphorus
1.5-2x trace dose

don't know if it would work, but it's worth a shot... you'd probably end up with algae soup without very high plant mass in the tank to take up the nutrients. throw a bunch of hygro, micranthemoides, riccia, cabomba, etc. (anything know for growing fast) to help soak up some of the nutrients until you get a bulk of moss big enough to take care of your dosing by itself. I can't stress enough how important it is to load the tank with lots of fast growers when you start this project. java moss is a pretty efficient little moss, but if you're really wanting to see it shoot up, keep the water fertilized this is assuming that you are starting with a small clump of moss... if your ferts get out of line, you're sunk. 

i dunno, just an idea. plantbrain can probably give you a better detailed regimen for a very fast growth tank but keeping things balanced, as I understand he's tested dosing higher and lower levels of these nutrients to come to his EI recommended dosage... 

Oqsy


----------



## jimmydrsv (Apr 8, 2005)

I have seen it grow pretty well free floating. If you simply attach it then it grows slower. When it is attached i have seen it grow more rapidly if you spread it out and and weigh it down again and it will grow vertically and keep repeating the process.


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

Seriously? I don't know why you'd stress about it, it grows like a weed anyway, my java moss needs haircuts every two weeks!!!

High nitrates and good co2 levels and it should shoot nicely.

look for small light green ends to the fronds, that will tell you it's growing.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Curare said:


> Seriously? I don't know why you'd stress about it, it grows like a weed anyway, my java moss needs haircuts every two weeks!!!
> 
> High nitrates and good co2 levels and it should shoot nicely.
> 
> look for small light green ends to the fronds, that will tell you it's growing.



My experiences exactly...grew out of control for me and I had to give it a hair cut all the time...finally ditched it since it made such a mess. It is a nitrate hog!! Mine grew under 4.4 wpg of pc lighting when I had it.


----------

